# GENTOO PERDITEMPO [RISOLTO]

## Dancy

Ho questo "piccolo" problema....

la mia gentoobox usa il kernel gentoo-dev-souces (il 2.6.1 patchato) e tutto va bene!!

ma dopo un po' che scrive su harddisk,il mio orologio è indietro!!!!!!!

in pratica non mi conteggia i secondi quando scrive su harddisk!!!!

secondo voi è un problema di DMA (?) e della velocità di scrittura su disco?

per mè non sono importanti le performance dell'hardisk e preferisco che il sistema sia stabile,non che il mouse scatti ogni tanto!!!!

Suggerimenti????    :Rolling Eyes: 

come posso "rallentare" l'HD abbassandone la priorità????Last edited by Dancy on Fri Feb 06, 2004 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cerri

Sei sicuro che non sia un problema di piastra madre? Hai provato altri kernel?

----------

## Dancy

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro che non sia un problema di piastra madre?

 

è una normalissima VIA (il modello devo controllarlo)   *cerri wrote:*   

> Hai provato altri kernel?

 

NO    :Sad: 

Si può diminuire la priorità dellHD?

----------

## cerri

 *Dancy wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Sei sicuro che non sia un problema di piastra madre? 
> 
> è una normalissima VIA (il modello devo controllarlo)

 

Intendevo che non fosse un problema della MB (il suo clock, per intenderci).

 *Dancy wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Hai provato altri kernel? 
> 
> NO   
> 
> Si può diminuire la priorità dellHD?

 

Prova altri kernel. Non ha senso "diminuire la priorità dell'HDD".  :Cool: 

----------

## Dancy

quale mi consigli????

io ho un notebook compaq presario 701 EA   :Sad: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

1) Dalle poche informazioni che mi dai sembrerebbe che il sistema stia eseguendo delle operaioni di I/O con priorità (nice = -20) e contemporaneamente stai lavorando in X con un desktop environment (come KDE o GNOMe) piuttosto pesanti.

Fatte tutte queste supposizioni (potrei benissimo sbagliarmi) ti direi di rimettere a 0 la nice del processo.

2) Linux gestisce a livello kernel un RTC che al boot viene inizializzato con il clock della scheda madre ed al boot si risincronizzano.

3) HAI LA BATTERIA DELLA SCHEDA MADRE CONSUMATA (INTENDO DIRE LA BATTERIA CHE ALIMENTA IL BIOS). SOSTIUSCILA! (Questa è la più probabile)

4) forse hai trovato un bug nella gestione RTC con il tuo sistema... chiedi ai grandi geni (non me) che frequentano questo forum

----------

## cerri

 *Dancy wrote:*   

> quale mi consigli????
> 
> io ho un notebook compaq presario 701 EA  

 

Per provare un vanilla.

----------

## Dancy

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 1) Dalle poche informazioni che mi dai sembrerebbe che il sistema stia eseguendo delle operaioni di I/O con priorità (nice = -20) e contemporaneamente stai lavorando in X con un desktop environment (come KDE o GNOMe) piuttosto pesanti.
> 
> Fatte tutte queste supposizioni (potrei benissimo sbagliarmi) ti direi di rimettere a 0 la nice del processo.

 

ho un AMD duron 950 con 256 MB di RAM ed eseguo X con Xfce4....

l'ora la perde soprattutto quando compilo!!!!

probabilmente ci hai azzeccato!!!    :Smile: 

ma dove si cambia la  priorità I/O(nice = -20)????

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Linux gestisce a livello kernel un RTC che al boot viene inizializzato con il clock della scheda madre ed al boot si risincronizzano.
> 
> 3) HAI LA BATTERIA DELLA SCHEDA MADRE CONSUMATA (INTENDO DIRE LA BATTERIA CHE ALIMENTA IL BIOS). SOSTIUSCILA! (Questa è la più probabile)

 

Difficile.... con window$ è preciso!!

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Dancy wrote:*   quale mi consigli????
> 
> io ho un notebook compaq presario 701 EA   
> 
> Per provare un vanilla.

 

Comunque GRAZIE 1000! a entrambi!  proverò!!!   

 :Wink: 

----------

## Dancy

Tutto risolto!!!!   :Laughing: 

Era il solito problema di DMA che non mi funzionava....

ora da 2 viaggio a 16 MB/sec sul mio HD e la mia linux box spacca i millesimi di secondo!!!!!!

And ALL WORKS!!!!!

(tips: prima di ricompilare il kernel fate sempre make mrproper!!!!)  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Dancy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (tips: prima di ricompilare il kernel fate sempre make mrproper!!!!) 

 

Se fai solo quello ti cancella la precedente configurazione (che, si suppone, funzioni correttamente)

Io personalmente consiglierei (almeno quando si compila una nuova versione del kernel) qualcosa tipo:

```

#cp .config config.my

#make mrproper

#cp config.my .config

#make oldconfig

#make menuconfig

```

----------

## Dancy

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #cp .config config.my
> ...

 

OPS... è quello che faccio anche io....

volevo solo sottolineare l'importanza del MAKE MRPROPER    :Smile: 

Grazie per la precisazione eh eh!!

----------

## paolo

Grazie a questo topic e all'altro mi son accorto che anche il mio toshiba satellite perde dei minuti quando compila...

Il DMA è attivo:

```

 hdparm -d /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

```

Le perf non mi sembrano male:

```

 hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1256 MB in  2.01 seconds = 625.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.02 seconds =  19.88 MB/sec

```

Risolvo con l'ntp?

(o un semplice rdate -s time.ien.it)

----------

## paolo

O forse è il file di timestamp che viene scaricato dal mirror di rsync prima dell'rsync vero e proprio?

Studiamo!  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## Dancy

io adesso ho risolto... appena torno sulla mia gentoo box ti dico i miei valori.....

Comunque se vuoi fare una piccola prova, fatti uno script che scrive e cancella lo stesso file ed eseguilo x un'oretta e vedi i minuti che perde....

se sono considerevoli,non hai ancora attivato il dma al 100% (se quello è il problema....)  :Wink: 

----------

## Dancy

ecco i miei risultati.... confrontate voi!

```

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 38760/16/63, sectors = 39070080, start = 0

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   632 MB in  2.01 seconds = 314.79 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   52 MB in  3.10 seconds =  16.79 MB/sec
```

----------

## RenfildDust

Cosa fa sostanzialmente il DMA?

E' un modulo del kernel?

Non centra niente col DIrect Memory Access, vero?

----------

## MyZelF

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Non centra niente col DIrect Memory Access, vero?

 

E' proprio lui, invece. Questo tipo di trasferimento deve essere supportato direttamente dall'hardware e garantisce nelle operazioni di I/O throughput maggiore e utilizzo della CPU molto inferiore rispetto al PIO. Per maggiori informazioni ti rimando a google e alla letteratura sull'argomento.

Per scoprire come attivarlo dovrebbe essere sufficiente una ricerca sul forum...  :Wink: 

----------

